# FREE BULK POWDERS™ PURE WHEY PROTEIN™ SAMPLES



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

*FREE BULK POWDERS™ PURE WHEY PROTEIN™ SAMPLES*

Following the successful launch of our new Pure Whey Protein™ flavour, Toffee Popcorn, we are giving away 2 x Pure Whey Protein™ samples to the first 50 people who would like them!

The following samples are up for grabs: 1 x Chocolate Cookies and 1 x Toffee Popcorn flavour per person.

How to get your samples


Reply to this thread telling us you want them

Send a private message to our BULK POWDERS™ account with your address details, name and email address

The first 50 requests we get will then be sent the samples


You must have posted at least 20 times on UK-Muscle to qualify.

After taking the samples, it would be great to see a review either in this thread or in the supplementation section of the forum.

This offer applies to the UK & ROI only.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I would love some samples


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

yes me too


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Me please


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Me please


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Me please


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Me please guys!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Me please guys


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes please Guys!! i'll have some!! Thank you!!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Pm sent!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

Me please


----------



## sonykila (Feb 19, 2011)

me please


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

all have some cheers


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes Please... :thumbup1:


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

In


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Meeee


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I would love to try your samples


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

mmmme too! sound yummy


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

yes please


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Me too please

Pretty please.

With a cherry on top


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Me too but i'm not sure i can PM yet?

I have more than 20 post's though.

Could tweet you my details


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

WANT!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'll have some please. Running out of whey and will be ordering 5kg or so within the next couple of weeks, would be nice to try the flavours before buying.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah buddy


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes please. Pm'd


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah please


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Would love some thanks )


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

if there is any left I would like some


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

rfclee said:


> if there is any left I would like some


Plenty left Lee.

Thanks everyone for the interest so far. We're looking to send these out tomorrow/Wednesday. Still enough for around 20 people available.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Me please!


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Me too please


----------



## Cupra (Mar 22, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep a toffee sample for @1010AD. He asked in your launch thread for samples


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I want some! !


----------



## umadbrah (Jul 20, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll give them a try :thumb:


----------



## RyanLynch123 (Aug 18, 2013)

I want some please


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

im definately in! pro10 been messing me about alot recently and have used bulkpowders once and was spot on


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

In b4 50, I'll give it a go


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Gotta love a free sample.I'll have if there's any left :thumb:


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

YEs please!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Me please


----------



## Shogun32 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes please. Thank you


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bo*****ks missed out by one!!!!! Just my luck


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

We've had 40 private messages so still 10 chances to get samples.

If you'd still like samples, please post your request in here and then send us a private message with your name, email and postal address.

Cheers


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I would like them


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Go on then I'll give them a try.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We've had 40 private messages so still 10 chances to get samples.
> 
> If you'd still like samples, please post your request in here and then send us a private message with your name, email and postal address.
> 
> Cheers


Mate i've replied but I can't PM yet, can i tweet or email you my details?

Thanks


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Smokey13 said:


> Mate i've replied but I can't PM yet, can i tweet or email you my details?
> 
> Thanks


Same here, can't pm, over 20 posts an well in before 50 :-/


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We've had 40 private messages so still 10 chances to get samples.
> 
> If you'd still like samples, please post your request in here and then send us a private message with your name, email and postal address.
> 
> Cheers


Ill have a go


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i'd like some please


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We've had 40 private messages so still 10 chances to get samples.
> 
> If you'd still like samples, please post your request in here and then send us a private message with your name, email and postal address.
> 
> Cheers


Will you release details or reply back with a pm who are going to receive the free samples?


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

lesnar said:


> Will you release details or reply back with a pm who are going to receive the free samples?


Everyone who has private messaged us so far has been added to the list for samples. We're nearly out, just 8 samples (4 more people) left...


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

yes please

pm sent


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> Everyone who has private messaged us so far has been added to the list for samples. We're nearly out, just 8 samples (4 more people) left...


Brilliant stuff!!


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> Everyone who has private messaged us so far has been added to the list for samples. We're nearly out, just 8 samples (4 more people) left...


Thanks for ignoring me twice, bit rude.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

In


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

We have now reached 50 UK-Muscle members. Thanks for the interest guys, hope you all enjoy the samples and we're looking forward to receiving your feedback.


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

Smokey13 said:


> Thanks for ignoring me twice, bit rude.


Please send an email to [email protected] @Smokey13 and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

When should we receive the samples?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We have now reached 50 UK-Muscle members. Thanks for the interest guys, hope you all enjoy the samples and we're looking forward to receiving your feedback.


Looking forward to trying the popcorn! Already using your chocolate cookies ATM


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Looking forward to trying the popcorn! Already using your chocolate cookies ATM


It's got some good reviews so far.


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

rectus said:


> It's got some good reviews so far.


Certainly has and we're looking forward to seeing some reviews on here too. Samples went out yesterday and today so the 50 people who got lucky should get them in time for the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

How bout a free sample of strawberry, if it tastes as good as tpw

You got an order.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@BulkPowders.co.uk

I can't believe i'm reading this and missed it. On the 16th you put up a thread introducing your new coffee popcorn whey and i was the first to comment on a good flavour and also asked about buying samples which i was told you should be selling them soon. Just saying it would of been nice to have said to watch out for us giving out free samples in the next few days and then maybe i wouldn't of missed it.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

All gone?


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

We've opened this back up again for 10 more members!

@1010AD @ashmo, send us a private message with your address details and we'll add you guys to the list.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We've opened this back up again for 10 more members!
> 
> @1010AD @ashmo, send us a private message with your address details and we'll add you guys to the list.


Sent cheers!


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd be very interested! Love your stuff!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

BulkPowders.co.uk said:


> We've opened this back up again for 10 more members!
> 
> @1010AD @ashmo, send us a private message with your address details and we'll add you guys to the list.


PM sent cheers guys look forward to trying it


----------



## ChadS (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love some if any are left. Thanks guys


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning, only tried the toffee popcorn so far.

Got to say it stunk when I opened it but it tastes beautiful

Cheers Bp!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Not tried yet but arrived today so a big thankyou:thumbup:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

mygym said:


> Not tried yet but arrived today so a big thankyou:thumbup:


mine just arrived today also @BulkPowders.co.uk will review it in morning , thanks :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Thanks received mine this morning too, not had chance to try it yet but i must say thumbs up for your delivery time


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my taster yesterday. Big thumbs up on the toffee. I'm ordering over the weekend.

Alway go for a range of flavours and this is close to the best.

Please please please bring out more


----------



## Renouf (Aug 20, 2013)

Any more of the toffee ones left? Would love to try toffee shake!


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes Please


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll have some please, almost ready to order a new bag, would be good to try this new flavour


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

tried the popcorn yesterday thanks, tasted...interesting... lol think ill stick to more traditional flavours :laugh:


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Got my two free samples earlier today, thanks! I'll try one later and let you know what I think.

Thanks again


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Cheers!


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

am i to late for this? if i am any chance i could get still get it if i order from you guys???


----------



## Shogun32 (Mar 31, 2013)

Got my free samples yesterday. Thanks very much.

I had the Toffee Popcorn flavor today and it was very nice.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

cheers, got my free samples yesterday, will try and review!! Thanks again BulkPowders!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Received mine yesterday and have had both. Mixed with skimmed milk, 250ml.

Chocolate cookies - very oreo like. I enjoyed it very much and will buy some of it.

Toffee popcorn - bit creamy for my liking and nor enough tofeee taste. It was good but if it was a bit more Toffee like I'd prefer it.

Both mixed very well and did taste nice. Thanks Bulk powders! I will be having some chocolate cookies soon!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

mygym said:


> Not tried yet but arrived today so a big thankyou:thumbup:


So

Delivery 10/10

Mixabilty 10/10

Packaging 100/10 why the hell cant other companies make resealable packets that reseal?

Toffee popcorn

Taste ok but not my personal choice

Cookie's and creme

Nice, tasted as label said!

Would I order from bp?

Why not!

I'm a strawberry (or unflavoured as cheaper!) Type so I wouldn't go for these flavours myself but when I'm in the market for my next hit of whey I think ill check bp out!

Thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Got mine thanks!

Could not use the Toffee one though when I opend it smelt off?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Don't be daft it smells off, why would your be off its a new product it not like you've been sent old stock lol


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Don't be daft it smells off, why would your be off its a new product it not like you've been sent old stock lol


No bull smelt like baby sick got my misis to check as well ha there was stuff all over the packet so not sure what happened with it, the other one was spot on though.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Gents for the Samples

Toffee Popcorn was by far the best tasting protein ive had, couldnt have it every day as it would become a bit much but i would order some of this to treat my self a few times a week

The cookies and cream wasn't for me didn't really taste of much but this is my own personal taste i would say but was still nice

Overall i would say they mix really well and taste great


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Sorry but this one isn't for me even tho i do like toffee popcorn i just think the taste isn't quite right. As we're all different my review would be like this -

First off top class delivery as it come next day.

Mixed in a shaker one sample 30g serving with 300mls milk. Mixed perfectly well just by shaking, no lumps mixed to a smooth but slightly froffy drink.

Taste was on the sweet side and lacked in toffee taste . It didn't really have a popcorn taste and to me i thought it tasted more like a peanut flavour rather than popcorn all in all it did go down well so good effort to @BulkPowders.co.UKand thank you once again for the sample

Chocolate cookie next.


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your reviews so far, it's been really interesting hearing all the feedback. Please also feel free to leave your reviews for the product on our website. Sounds like the samples have generally been really well received which is great news. We're more than happy to hear both positive and negative reviews, it's the honesty that counts.

All free samples have now gone but if you missed out, we have some for sale on the website.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

@Bulkpowders.Co.uk

Still haven't got my samples yet sent you a email the other day.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Received my 2 samples the other day, just had my 1st one 'toffee popcorn' love it 10/10


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Tried both samples and very impressed, mixability and texture was excellent and loved the taste. Mixed better than the gonutrition samples and enjoyed the popcorn as a change from the usual flavours.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just had my 2nd sample 'choco cookies' also great 10/10


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

Like a few others I don't think I could go through a full bag of toffee popcorn but it does taste nice for an every so often thing. The effect of the whey is most important to me and I have tried quite a few differents wheys over the couple of years I've been training and I have settled on yours for quality on price. Also the fact you use DPD make's buying off you an even easier decision.

8/10 for both products taste wise

9/10 for effectiveness (10/10 would have to be some ground breaking stuff)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm addicted to asdas sweet&salty (in the same bag) popcorn atm so loved the popcorn shake.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I'm addicted to asdas sweet&salty (in the same bag) popcorn atm so loved the popcorn shake.


They sell it in the same bag or do you mix it ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Its all in the same back mate its lush its in a purple bag for £1. They have:

Sweet,

Salty,

Sweet&salty.

In the crisp section...

Wasn't sure how it wud taste but its lush, I scoff the whole bag in about 5mins lol


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Unlike a few of the previous posters, I could in fact go through a huge bag of toffee popcorn! Simply astounding. The choc cookies is great too but the popcorn is awesome for me. Highly recommended!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Daz007 said:


> Unlike a few of the previous posters, I could in fact go through a huge bag of toffee popcorn! Simply astounding. The choc cookies is great too but the popcorn is awesome for me. Highly recommended!


I agree love the popcorn flavour


----------



## tomsfield (Aug 22, 2013)

How chocolatey is the chocolate cookie one? Im not usually a fan of normal chocolate protein shakes and go for strawberry but the sound of chocolate cookie is appealing to me!


----------



## shahzad (Oct 19, 2013)

i want one


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

shahzad said:


> i want one


*You must have posted at least 20 times on UK-Muscle to qualify. *

*
*

*
After taking the samples, it would be great to see a review either in this thread or in the supplementation section of the forum. *

*
*

*
This offer applies to the UK & ROI only.*

A bit late now mate


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

It'd be a shame if ANY advertiser had to add T&C such as 'time limited' or 'subject to postal delivery'. If they are offered for free in AUGUST I think you shouldn't ask in OCTOBER. They also sell samples.


----------

